# Forge World Tomb Stalker!



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/Necron_Tomb_Stalker.html

Rules: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/t/tstalker.pdf



And also a Grot Mega Tank.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/Grot_Mega_Tank.html

Rules: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/t/tstalker.pdf


But TOMB STALKER!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Supposedly only going to be available on games day


Where does it even imply that? it's pre-released GD, so you can see/buy(?) them that day but will be a regular release.

In all honesty if I played Necrons I would feel ripped off, the tombstalker which has been alluded to before now towered above tanks etc, this is a small miniature.
I do like they styling, but considering the build up it's size is like a small fart in a big stadium.

The rules are nice though, I really am not lookign forward to having my units ripped to bits by the weenie-stalker

The grot megatank just looks like another "paste ork tank here" model, most people will just scratch build one, nothing really new there, but I am sure plenty will be sold, even if it is some stupid price


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

"Exclusively available as an advanced pre-release at Games Day UK, this technological terror is priced at £36 and will be available in limited quantities."

its avaliable pre-order so will be out on general release later in the year, bit like the ork stuff was ate FW openday, have to say its a bit dissapointing


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice! thanks.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

> "Exclusively available as an advanced pre-release at Games Day UK, this technological terror is priced at £36 and will be available in limited quantities."


The word 'exclusively' used in that way impliesthat it'll only be available there.
Regardless, yay, I was wrong :>

Because that is one very cool model.
I agree, they shouldn't call it that, because the Tomb Stalker is actually huge; but whatever, if GW makes their own they'll ignore FW, as they have done in the past, renaming things that FW made.

Example: Great Bombard, in the IG codex it's called the Colossus.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Gog said:


> "Exclusively available as an advanced pre-release at Games Day UK, this technological terror is priced at £36 and will be available in limited quantities."
> 
> its avaliable pre-order so will be out on general release later in the year, bit like the ork stuff was ate FW openday, have to say its a bit dissapointing


Exactly, but £36 isn't bad for the model, I am still reeling at how little it is though, I guess they will have to retcon in some larger scale Necrons as this was supposedly the size of a titan!


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, I'm not sure that's the picture shown in the previous thread (blurry centipede), but it's certainly close enough that I have to extend my apologies to GrizBe! 

Phil


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well the blurry pic does defiantly match the new pics on forgeworld


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I was right about the gaus weapon on its shoulder piece. I like it, will be a nice edition to my crons and its nothing but positive for anyone who plays Necrons, finally some love.

Do agree with it been a bit of a let down compared to the fluff tomb stalker.

EDIT - Its rules are nice though, fleet and move through cover and plus 2 attacks on the charge, so a possibility of 6 attacks and at Toughness 7 it really will be a bitch to take down.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wait...
It has the Move Through Cover USR.
But it's a Monsterous Creature, so it already has it :laugh:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Winterous said:


> Example: Great Bombard, in the IG codex it's called the Colossus.


except there both completely different tanks with completely different rules.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> except there both completely different tanks with completely different rules.


Same model, same damn tank, they just changed the rules to fit it in the standard rule set.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Winterous said:


> Same model, same damn tank


one is on a leman russ hull one is on a chimera hull, both have a different gun.......if that to you looks the same maybe you should of gone to specsavers.


Winterous said:


> they just changed the rules to fit it in the standard rule set.


why?, the bombard fits the standard rule set, because it has rules amazingly, and there completely different to the collosus, because there completely different tanks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im very impressed with the tomb stalker, Necron carrion crawler!! i think we will see that in plastic within 2 years, its priced and sized to be on the 40k table in regular play,im not aware of its fluff, but that stuff is always exaggerated for dramatic effect anyway, the size makes the model playable and stable which is always good.

I have been ordered by the wife to buy the mega grot tank and paint it red !


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

that tomb stalker looks stunningly awesome. 

I'll be making my first forgeworld purchase i think. i agree with the thoughts of seeing it in the next codex. a limited release looks like they're testing the water with it and the size and price


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

about the scale, it does say in the stats article that they differ in scale


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Looks like the so called Hoax picture wasn't a hoax at all


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

boreas said:


> Well, I'm not sure that's the picture shown in the previous thread (blurry centipede), but it's certainly close enough that I have to extend my apologies to GrizBe!
> 
> Phil


unish: I do stand corrected :grin:

Phil


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Appology accepted :grin:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

woah i read the rules its for codex necron meaning the necron codex will be comming maybe next year


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

:shok: :shok: :shok:

I saw it in the Forgeworld E-Mail i got to day
I almost died when i saw the Tomb Stalker!! :biggrin:
Fricking Epic!!

Looking at the stats on it, it does seem a little under powered for what the fluff states it is, but then again it would hardly be feasible if they did make it to fluff standard.
That aint going to stop me getting one though. Hell no!
The Grot tank is cool too, (Note the enthusiasm )
Orks are one of, if not my favourite army, but i have (Haven't we all) been waiting a long time for something new for the Crons, so i am a little more excited to see the Tomb Stalker than i am the Grot Tank
Excellent work by Forgeworld yet again. I just hope the new Cron Codex/Models will be just as good.

SGMAlice


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Looks like the so called Hoax picture wasn't a hoax at all


so my friend was correct, how frelling confusing


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> so my friend was correct, how frelling confusing


Frelling?!

XD Its been a while since i heard that word

SGMAlice


----------



## Half-Pint (Feb 21, 2010)

AT LAST A NEW NECRON MODEL , this will definatly be my first FW model. Cant wait to get it on the table top (sounds a bit pervers) 

Very happy


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

That thing is made for killing Seer Councils! Great value for the points, shame about the guns though. Upgrade options may bump up it value, maybe too much.


----------



## Half-Pint (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah the guns are a bit if a let down, most basic gauss weapons available  should have the immortal weapon, but still a very nice looking model and so glad to have something new for my rons. Guna get this ASAP


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I really like the model. I am personally getting this model (I have no necrons so why would I?-Maybe painting project after a later point).

Rules wise-to those who moan it does not match fluff just think of every spash muhreeens war porn novel. It is the few facing the thousands. Yet my outnumbered Eldar have no problems killing off marines.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I like the Tomb Spyder. Looks really cool.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't forget the stats may well change going in Apoc. Forgeworld does like to have seperate stat lines for Apoc versions of big nasty MC's.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the look of it. Even though I think it would be better bigger. I will probably get one as a painting project. All those flat panels are begging for some free hand design work.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> one is on a leman russ hull one is on a chimera hull, both have a different gun.......if that to you looks the same maybe you should of gone to specsavers.
> 
> why?, the bombard fits the standard rule set, because it has rules amazingly, and there completely different to the collosus, because there completely different tanks.


Huh, you would appear to be correct, I stand corrected.

The model for the GUN is the same (look at the design in the codex), I just assumed that the Bombard was a Chimera hull, been a while since I looked at it.


And what I mean by that is that GW changed its rules so it has a PLACE in the IG codex, cover-ignoring Ordnance Barrage weapon.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Winterous said:


> Huh, you would appear to be correct, I stand corrected.
> 
> The model for the GUN is the same (look at the design in the codex), I just assumed that the Bombard was a Chimera hull, been a while since I looked at it.
> 
> ...


A lot of people made their Collossus(es) from the Bombard kit..the gun and rig do fit snugly on a Chimera chassis.

Quite an expensive way to go about it though:shok:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

HOBO said:


> A lot of people made their Collossus(es) from the Bombard kit..the gun and rig do fit snugly on a Chimera chassis.
> 
> Quite an expensive way to go about it though:shok:


They'll come out with a plastic artillery kit eventually, with Colossus, Medusa, and Griffon guns.
And a Hydra kit, hopefully.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the grot mega tank. It seems to be styled after a pre-dreadnought battleship. Large caliber fore and aft turrets, raised superstructure and spotting tops, casemated wing turrets. And the ram is a dreadnought ram bow. I like it very much. Magnificent.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

As has already been said, the little fluff bit says they vary in size and shape. What's stopping them making a Giant Tomb Stalker at a later date? They do have Brass Scorpions and Greater Brass Scorpions after all.


----------



## VaeVictis99 (Aug 31, 2010)

I cant wait to get this. Finally a new model to add to my army and the rules! This thing is a beast.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice. I wanna see some color pix


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

*New Forge world Necron!*

Merged Thread.

Hey anyone else seen this new model by forgeworld for the crons? 









I personally think its amazing looking! :grin: anyone else's thoughts


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah it was mentioned a while back now, spotted it at IPMS, looks nice, although suprisingly for FW the paint job looks tacky up close.

edit: did this just get moved and merged, or am I going crazy?


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

It got merged because some how when i searched for this topic i missed this thread
Also, I disagree the paint is very necron like, its metallic and shiny like a nice polished death machine!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

davidmumma66 said:


> It got merged because some how when i searched for this topic i missed this thread
> Also, I disagree the paint is very necron like, its metallic and shiny like a nice polished death machine!


I never said its not necron like, just in person its rather tacky, in photo I suppose its ok, but in person I was underwhelmed, very underwhelmed, considering the great jobs they do painting everything else it just seemed a shame they just seem to spray this with some cheap mettalic spray paint that actually destroyed allot of the finer details on the model.


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

Well, yeah I'll give you that, its not as impressive as the other Forge World paint jobs, but its necrons, unless you go rusty, they aren't an impressive looking army


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Do you know this was sculpted at home by will hayes because he was bored.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

davidmumma66 said:


> Well, yeah I'll give you that, its not as impressive as the other Forge World paint jobs, but its necrons, unless you go rusty, they aren't an impressive looking army


true I've had more impressive looking shits than I've seen necron armies.

even so though I've had this urge to do an olive green necron army with allied WWII stars as there insignia.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> true I've had more impressive looking shits than I've seen necron armies.


TMI

Anyhow, after seeing this thing in person i to was disappointed....but mostly due to the fact my trygon is twice the size and bulk....Not to mention a way better model and plastic


----------

